# Do P's eat peanut ?



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

Do P's eat peanut ? those one that you need to open it yourseft

I know that peanut better is fat, but peanut is it OK for my Rhom ?


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

well some P's do eat fruit and nuts, etc. in the wild so it may be OK! I would probably break it up first though into smaller peices so it doesnt choke!


----------



## joepalazzolo (Mar 4, 2004)

dont feed them penaut, thats just askin for somethin bad to happen to ur p's


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

Ya I open it, take out the shity tink around it, split the peanut in to, and give the 2 pièces


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

joepalazzolo said:


> dont feed them penaut, thats just askin for somethin bad to happen to ur p's


 What appen ?


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

joepalazzolo said:


> dont feed them penaut, thats just askin for somethin bad to happen to ur p's


 Yeah, what will happen?!

As far as I know a lot of a P's diet in the wild consists of fruit, nuts and berries, so peanuts fits into this category!


----------



## joepalazzolo (Mar 4, 2004)

nothin if u feed em the right way, but p's choke easily,on the count of they scarf everything down. i never heard of feed'nem penuts anyways, idstick to beefheart,feeders,krill,etc


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

some times you feel like a nut some times you dont


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

peanutt butter is fat? wtf? i thought it was protein!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

badforthesport said:


> peanutt butter is fat? wtf? i thought it was protein!


 peanut butter is *FULL* of fat, but it is also very high in protein.









i personally would not bother trying to feed them nuts. obviously...they eat fruits and berries in the wild, but an aquarium is hardly a 'wild' environment. i just dont see this attempt having much success.









however...i would love to be proved wrong!

Blackdude, u have had success feeding your piranha nuts?!?


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

JesseD said:


> badforthesport said:
> 
> 
> > Blackdude, u have had success feeding your piranha nuts?!?


 Nope, 
but he eat it once, so I should give another try !!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

JesseD said:


> they eat fruits and berries in the wild, but an aquarium is hardly a 'wild' environment.
> 
> Blackdude, u have had success feeding your piranha nuts?!?


 but the idea is your trying to give them a diet as close to their wild ways as possible!


----------

